# Royal Dutch, Swiss, & Cowboy Clips



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Poodle Clips 2

This site above is the only place I've seen these interesting clips. Does anyone have pictures of real poodles in them? Since I tend not to like clean faces yet, I kinda like these crazy clips!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

My FB-ca tinypaws...links all over the world for grooming all kinda styles. Groomers and shops with their galleries. I sorta collect this stuff. Friend me and Ill send links your way.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> My FB-ca tinypaws...links all over the world for grooming all kinda styles. Groomers and shops with their galleries. I sorta collect this stuff. Friend me and Ill send links your way.


Oh fun! Thanks!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Matter of fact anyone who wants to can friend me on FB....Boo Hoo...I have no friends!
My page is so lonely. LOL


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going to sand you a request I love looking at that stuff!thanks


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Poodle Clips 2
> 
> This site above is the only place I've seen these interesting clips. Does anyone have pictures of real poodles in them? Since I tend not to like clean faces yet, I kinda like these crazy clips!


This clips were often in Europe in 1st half of the 20. century - sometimes called karakul - some old photos you can find here:
Pudelclub Austria - PCA - 2007

And here is one:









And one wery nice Terrier clip, if you like bearded faces


----------

